# Befehle



## Windows10 (4. Dez 2015)

Wo soll ich in diesem Code int Limit einfügen, sodass (siehe unter Code) noch funktioniert:


```
public static void limitPlayer()
    {
        do
        {
            if(limit>=21)
            {
                Out.println("Spieler hat verloren, Dealer hat gewonnen!!!");
                int player=In.readInt();
            }
            else
            {
                Out.println("Spieler hat gewonnen!!!");
                int gewonnen=In.readInt();
            }
        }while(limit<=21);
    }
```

Folgendes sollte funktionieren:
Wenn ich die Methode (siehe im Code) mit void mache und in den Klammern (also so mache:
	
	
	
	





```
public static void limitPlayer(int Limit )
```
) kann ich die Methode später, wo ich sie brauche, nicht ohne Fehler aufrufen! Könntet ihr mir bitte helfen diesen Fehler zu beheben?


----------



## Saheeda (4. Dez 2015)

1. Oben muss Limit oberhalb des do - Blocks  deklariert werden. Und es muss sich in der Schleife ändern, sonst läuft sie ewig.

2. Welchen Fehler bekommst du, wenn du Limit als Parameter übergibst?


----------



## Windows10 (4. Dez 2015)

Saheeda hat gesagt.:


> 1. Oben muss Limit oberhalb des do - Blocks  deklariert werden. Und es muss sich in der Schleife ändern, sonst läuft sie ewig.
> 
> 2. Welchen Fehler bekommst du, wenn du Limit als Parameter übergibst?




Deine Antwort behebt mein Problem nicht!!!!

Jetzt lautet mein Code: 

```
public static void limitDealer(int limit)
    {
        do
        {
            if(limit>=17)
            {
                Out.println("Dealer hat verloren, Spieler hat gewonnen!!!");
                int player=In.readInt();
            }
            else
            {
                Out.println("Dealer hat gewonnen!!!");
                int gewonnen=In.readInt();
            }
        }while(limit<=17);
    }

    public static void limitPlayer(int limit)
    {
        do
        {
            if(limit>=21)
            {
                Out.println("Spieler hat verloren, Dealer hat gewonnen!!!");
                int player=In.readInt();
            }
            else
            {
                Out.println("Spieler hat gewonnen!!!");
                int gewonnen=In.readInt();
            }
        }while(limit<=21);
    }
```

Aber man kann es immer noch nicht aufrufen in der Methode

```
public stataic void Play(int limit )
{

}
```

Was ist da falsch?


----------



## Saheeda (4. Dez 2015)

Weiß ich nicht. Ich sehe 2 Methodedeklarationen, aber keinen Aufruf. Wie lautet die Fehlermeldung?


----------

